# Board & Train in OK/KS



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking for recommendations on board & train facilities anywhere from Kansas City, KS/MO to Wichita Falls, TX. OKC would be preferable but not necessary. Puppy will be 9 or 10 weeks and I'm having trouble finding many places that take any puppies below 4 months. I've found a couple that accept them at 12 weeks. Our usual trainer has puppies due during that time and he is unable to take him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Why don't you just ask the breeder to hang on to your pup for a few more weeks until you can pick him up? They could start some basic imprinting and training for you. Offer to pay them.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My breeder has a puppy training package that she offers buyers. She keeps them til they are about 6 months. She is in OK, near Tulsa. Might be worth asking her if she knows anyone. Austerlitz German Shepherds.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I think I've spoken to her before.

The breeder was originally to keep him until May, when we move to Kansas, but she is new to breeding on her own and feeling a bit overwhelmed with the amount of dogs so she would like me to take him early if possible. I have no problem with it, but I will be starting school again that same week and I would really love for him to get a base going that I can easily work off of. Our female I got at 14 weeks and already would hier, sit, down and I had no problem working with that, but I don't want to overestimate my capability and end up not doing things correctly


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Training is a big part of bonding with your dog, I've heard some horror stories and at such a young impressionable age I'd rather not take a chance sending a pup away.


----------

